# Help with new sod



## Ugafan_1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Will try to condense this. Need help to identify this weed, see pics. New sod laid with new house I just bought in west central GA. Was reel mowing with a manual-10k sq feet. Was looking great. Couldn't keep up, getting too old. Love push mowing for exercise though so I bought a honda hrn. Sod is looking pretty good, but have this grassy weed popping up everywhere. Thanks in advance, I have already learned a ton reading through this forum, but just joined to post my question.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This does not look like new sod.


----------



## Ugafan_1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Was new and laid when I bought the house last week of March this year. Was laid in rolls. Not sure why you would say doesn't look like new sod but definitely is. Still had seams when we moved in. Starting to fill in now though. Any idea what weed this is?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Ugafan_1 said:


> Was new and laid when I bought the house last week of March this year. Was laid in rolls. Not sure why you would say doesn't look like new sod but definitely is. Still had seams when we moved in. Starting to fill in now though. Any idea what weed this is?


New meaning <30 days old and not rooted yet.

What have you put out in the last year or since you moved in as far as pre emergent/post emergent/fertilizer etc?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Ugafan_1 looks like crabgrass.


----------

